# NY Thruway Honey (Farmstand, etc.) with Maple Cotton Candy.



## toekneepea (Jul 7, 2010)

Not sure if this is the right place to post this, and it's a long shot...

Last year, on the way home from Buffalo (Eastbound side), came across a stand at a service plaza with pretty good honey, and maple cotton candy (cotton candy spun from maple sugar).

My kids have been asking about it, and we're about to make the return trip. If anyone knows which plaza to stop at, please let me know. Unfortunately we recycled the honey bottle so I can't remember where.

My kids enjoyed the maple cotton candy and the honey sticks and I'm hoping to pick some up again.

Thanks!

Tony P.


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Here ya go:

This is a link to the Thruway Authority's website where they give info about the various farm stands at the rest stops.

The process of getting a spot is quite competitive, so what was there last year may not there again. There probably is a number on these pages to call to check if you're looking for particular vendor. (That maple cotton candy is to. die. for - I always gorge on it during my county Fair.)

http://www.thruway.ny.gov/travelers/travelplazas/farm-markets.html

Have a nice visit in my home state. I love NY Farm Products!

Enj.


----------



## toekneepea (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks Enj. !


----------

